# premium channel highlights may 2011



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

HBO 

5/7 Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World 7pm due to the Lady Gaga concert special at 9pm

Its script may not be as dazzling as its eye-popping visuals, but Scott Pilgrim vs. the World is fast, funny, and inventive.

5/14 How To Train Your Dragon

Boasting dazzling animation, a script with surprising dramatic depth, and thrilling 3-D sequences, How to Train Your Dragon soars.

5/21 Get Him To the gReek 

Thanks to a suitably raunchy script and a pair of winning performances from Jonah Hill and Russell Brand, Get Him to the Greek is one of the year's funniest comedies.

5/28 our family wedding

Our Family Wedding is a mirthless, contrived affair that does little with its promising premise and talented cast.

Starz

5/7
Salt


Angelina Jolie gives it her all in the title role, and her seasoned performance is almost enough to save Salt from its predictable and ludicrous plot.


5/14
Easy A

It owes a huge debt to older (and better) teen comedies, but Easy A proves a smart, witty showcase for its irresistibly charming star, Emma Stone.


5/21
Disney's A Christmas Carol

Robert Zemeckis' 3-D animated take on the Dickens classic tries hard, but its dazzling special effects distract from an array of fine performances from Jim Carrey and Gary Oldman.

showtime

5/7 the back-up plan

Jennifer Lopez is as appealing as ever, but The Back-Up Plan smothers its star with unrelatable characters and a predictable plot.

cinemax

5/7 the losers

The Losers is loud, fast, and unrelentingly violent -- but it's also funny and well-acted, which will make all the difference for some action fans.

5/14 predators

After a string of subpar sequels, this bloody, action-packed reboot takes the Predator franchise back to its testosterone-fueled roots.


5/21 charlie st. cloud

Zac Efron gives it his all, but Charlie St. Cloud is too shallow and cloying to offer much more than eye candy for his fans.


5/28 macgruber

It too often mistakes shock value for real humor, but MacGruber is better than many SNL films -- and better than it probably should be.


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

Can we get this as a sticky?


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

bump


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

It would be great if you would format this like bdowel's threads (see the currently stickied March and April threads).


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

seanbr said:


> [...]
> *HBO*
> *5/14 How To Train Your Dragon*
> [...]


I've been looking forward to this one. Thanks, Sean.


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

bump


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

bump


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah keep bumpin it til someone permalinks


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

bump


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Looking forward to several of these movies. Hopefully Predators makes its way to HBO soon since I'm not a Cinemax subscriber.


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

bump


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

I noticed they took the Premium Highlights off the stickies but never put this one up. I wonder what is going on.


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

So are the Premium Highlights updates dead then? This was my favorite aspect of the forum.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

June 2011?


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

Premium Highlights Thread RIP


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

Dario33 said:


> Looking forward to several of these movies. Hopefully Predators makes its way to HBO soon since I'm not a Cinemax subscriber.


Usually with Cinemax and HBO, I noticed they transfer over after 2 months. In other words, if it premiered on Cinemax this month, you should see "Predators" in July.

However, I just saw Cinemax.com. It's playing through July, so I'm guessing will come to HBO in August.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Question

I just read that HBO signed a deal with Summit

that would make the following true?

HBO/Cinemax
FOX
Warner Bros.
Universal
Summit
Dreamworks

Starz
Sony
Disney
New Line

Epix
Lionsgate
Paramount
MGM

Showtime
Weinstien 
Magnolia

Netflix
Relative Media


How in the world is Showtime going to support all of it's channels with no studio films.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

ShawnL25 said:


> Question
> 
> I just read that HBO signed a deal with Summit
> 
> ...


The fact is that Showtime is a division of CBS Corporation which gives it a different perspective on the world than the others you mention.

It's very difficult to get any information on how management views the Showtime operation (including The Movie Channel). In fact you cannot get financial reports that indicate Showtime revenue apart from the CBS cable sports operation.

But if I were guessing, the powers that be at CBS are looking hard to find an upside to spending large sums for new movies that will have been in the theaters, on DVD/BD, in on-demand lineups, and at some point available via streaming operations like Netflix.

My guess is that they will be putting more of their revenue into original programming and maybe even their own movies, both of which attracts subscription viewers. From that programming, they can then earn from DVD sales and rentals and from streaming. It's much closer to the CBS Broadcast Network model they understand and operate very effectively.

This particular deal begins January 2013. Sure the post-2012 Summit pics _Highlander_, _Ender's Game_, and _Pompeii_ will make us HBO subscribers feel like we're getting a lot. But, by 2015 I don't think they or any movies will be the great attraction for subscribers. HBO will not be getting DVD/BD revenue. The HBO GO thing may make being a subscriber more attractive with the addition of more recently released movies, however.


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

Who or what killed this continuing monthly thread? 

Thanks to the volunteers that kept it going in the past. One of my favorite Forum threads.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Does anyone know about any June premiers on the premium channels?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Holydoc said:


> Does anyone know about any June premiers on the premium channels?


Here's what I know (llinks to IMDb):

Starz Saturday Premiers
Takers 6/04
The Sorcerer's Apprentice 6/11
Residential Evil: Afterlife 6/18
Burlesque 7/02

HBO Premiers:
Shrek Forever After 6/11
Inception 6/18
Going the Distance 6/25
Despicable Me 7/02
Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps 7/09

I can't figure out a schedule for Showtime or Cinemax.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

phrelin said:


> I can't figure out a schedule for Showtime or Cinemax.


You know that is just my luck. I get Showtime free for a year and cannot find any information on it. :lol:


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

kenmoo said:


> Who or what killed this continuing monthly thread?
> 
> Thanks to the volunteers that kept it going in the past. One of my favorite Forum threads.


As one of those volunteers, I appreciate the thanks and thoughts... I'd be happy to keep up the effort but just haven't had the time lately with other life altering plans in the works for me.

About 2 years ago my first wife was killed in a car wreck that wasn't her fault. Flash forward to this past winter where I met someone that I care for a lot and who also cares a lot for me. In a few months (less than that now I think) I'll be getting married to this lovely lady. Between now and then I'll be continuing to make room in my home to welcome her and her daughter, who will join myself and my daughter. Our other children are out of the homes and pretty much on their own.

Meanwhile in the last year I also switched away from DirecTV and completely over to FiOS so my interests in keeping active here have waned a bit. While I still like this site and wish everyone here the best, I don't find myself participating as I used to, and with other demands on my time, well, I had hopes that others would pick up the ball and run with it.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

*bdowell* All the best to you and your's!!! Congratulations on your wedding! Thanks for all you contributed, hope to see ya around but you have better things to do!

I was one that came regularly to view this thread and hope others will contribute but thanks for all your work.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

bdowell said:


> As one of those volunteers, I appreciate the thanks and thoughts... I'd be happy to keep up the effort but just haven't had the time lately with other life altering plans in the works for me.
> 
> About 2 years ago my first wife was killed in a car wreck that wasn't her fault. Flash forward to this past winter where I met someone that I care for a lot and who also cares a lot for me. In a few months (less than that now I think) I'll be getting married to this lovely lady. Between now and then I'll be continuing to make room in my home to welcome her and her daughter, who will join myself and my daughter. Our other children are out of the homes and pretty much on their own.
> 
> Meanwhile in the last year I also switched away from DirecTV and completely over to FiOS so my interests in keeping active here have waned a bit. While I still like this site and wish everyone here the best, I don't find myself participating as I used to, and with other demands on my time, well, I had hopes that others would pick up the ball and run with it.


congratulations and all the best.

I used your threads every month to determine what to watch. I appreciate your efforts and will miss the information. Thank you for everything.


----------

